# Timing of the day problem



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

My wife enjoys having sex at 10am, but I cant get turn on that early in the morning. I really enjoy it before bed, midnight, or after having a couple of drinks. I atleast need it 3 times a week and she is ushing it for 2 times a week. 
Dont know what to do... Like at this moment of time, Im so feeling horny, but she just said im tired and went of to sleep...


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hi Gooch ~

Do you have differing daily schedules for work and such ... just wondering since she wants it at 10 am and you mentioned midnight? That's a big difference in time. 

Have you ever thought about 'taking turns'? Rotating mornings, then evenings/nights.

I know you said you aren't interested in the morning, but turn it around ... she may feel the same about night time. In order to make it work, you will BOTH have to be willing to give and bend a little bit. Do you think you two are up for that task?

Best wishes.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Have you tried just laying back and relaxing, and letting her get the ball rolling with a good morning bj? 

After a few minutes of that, you might be more into it than you realize.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Meet halfway.... 5 p.m. is a perfect time!!!!


----------

